# Nissan 370z parts



## Smith112 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all. I've got a project with a Nissan 370z gt coupe. Just wondering if anyone help me with a coulpe of questions I've got? Firstly, is it possible to use parts for the Nissan 350z on the Nissan 370z as they're more or less the same car. And secondly, does anyone know where I could get second hand parts for my Nissan 370z in the UK. 

Thanks for reading and all advise is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Smith112 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The main parts would be front and rear subframe, steering rack and suspension parts. What do you think?

Regards. Greg.


----------



## frankfun111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Where was a 2009 Nissan 370z built? Was it built 100% in Japan with 100% Japanese parts?
The sticker says final assembly "Elizabeth".


----------

